
Wikileaks Movie “The Fifth Estate” Pirated My “Xbox Hacking” Slides - ingve
http://www.pagetable.com/?p=676
======
radiorental
Semantics, this is plagiarism not piracy. Both of which are copyright
infringement.

Also Michael is incorrect in saying 'Most slides I could decipher are direct
copies from slides'. They've been reformatted, unlike the screenshots from the
movie in his article.

While the op is not crying foul, there is a small degree of irony.

This is nothing more than an interesting find on creative content
generation/inspiration.

~~~
fluxsauce
I disagree; the use of the stills from the movie to make his point is fair
use.
[http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl102.html](http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl102.html)

~~~
radiorental
I didn't say usage of stills wasn't fair use, you are correct. My point was
the op claimed the film directly copied his stills, they do not appear to have
done so.

------
markcerqueira
Reminds me of how Game Freak used a map created by the people over at
Serebii.net in their most recent Pokemon game. But they reacted in a different
way: they were ecstatic.

[http://www.serebiiforums.com/showthread.php?637946-Serebii-n...](http://www.serebiiforums.com/showthread.php?637946-Serebii-
net-Pok%E9mon-Omega-Ruby-amp-Alpha-Sapphire-Discovery-
Thread&p=17524236#post17524236)

Note - both ways got them attention and page-views.

~~~
danielweber
Are the NPCs in that room Pokémon fanatics who reverse-engineer every single
stat? That would be perfect.

------
kh_hk
The slides being copied is just moot compared to characters and situations
being falsely portrayed on this film.

An xbox hacker is angry at Assange for fucking with his pin stacked
presentation. What a nerd! And look at the envious looks from the other guy to
his girl friend just because she is paying attention to the always
narcissistic, egomaniac and asshole Julian Assange. If you can't hate him for
being an asshole, hate him for being an asshole to hackers.

What's worst is parts of your work (inspired, copied, whatever) and persona
appearing on this joke. I perfectly understand the motivation behind the
article, I would be mad too.

------
tux3
I would feel just the tiniest bit insulted had it happened to me.

They could at least have put his name in the credit instead of "Xbox guy". I
remember watching that talk and I found it really interesting.

------
donohoe
>> And since the producers of the movie consider it fair use to copy 14 of my
slides without giving me credit [...]

These are not copies. I think the use is actually legit.

The slides in the film appear to based on his slides, but there are
sufficiently modified from the original to be a completely separate work IMHO.

~~~
rosser
Your humble opinion would be wrong. This is pretty clearly a "derivative
work", which requires permission from the rightsholder.

For example, I could totally write a story that had characters named Gandalf
and Frodo. But if my Gandalf happened to be a grey-wearing wizard, who walked
around saying things like, "A wizard is never late. Nor is he early. He
arrives precisely when he means to," and my Frodo a hairy-footed fellow of
diminutive stature with an extra-special ring, I'd better have had permission
from the Tolkien estate, or a lot of money to burn on lawyers and fines.

EDIT: Pre-emptively, yeah yeah yeah, parody. Bringing that up in this context
is probably diversionary pedantry at best, however.

~~~
notahacker
The other factor is that they're background slides.

The Tolkien Trust would be very interested in stopping you from selling a
derivative version of Christopher Tolkien's maps but rather less interested if
derivative version of Tolkien's maps appear as props in a movie scene
involving a convention for fantasy enthusiasts in a movie whose theme and
plotline is not even remotely related to the subject of hobbits or Middle
Earth.

------
shittyanalogy
This is not copyright infringement. The original "work" is much to small and
fact based to be enforceable copyrightable material and the visual style is a
default theme. This is inspiration and a bit of copying but certainly not
breaking federal law.

------
kweinber
Maybe this is a clever way of breaking the fourth wall to teach you just how
Wikileaks really works.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_wall](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fourth_wall)

------
dimdimdim
Welcome to the club:

[http://hackoftheday.securitytube.net/2013/04/my-code-made-
it...](http://hackoftheday.securitytube.net/2013/04/my-code-made-it-to-
hollywood-movie.html)

------
gojomo
They said it was "based on real events", didn't they?

~~~
rosser
That doesn't remotely obviate the requirement to obtain permission from, and
give attribution to, the rightsholders of material used in the film.

With Hollywood's insistence — being _premised_ , even — on copyrights, there's
something of a "live by the sword, die by the sword" standard to which they
should be held.

~~~
danielweber
I could do an unauthorized documentary about JK Rowling without her
permission, and I could show the Harry Potter book covers in that movie
without getting her permission.

Nixon sure didn't approve all the movies that got made about him.

~~~
wlesieutre
Nixon's approval doesn't matter, copyright on images and video of him belongs
to the people who recorded them.

And yes, Harry Potter covers would likely be fair use in the context of a
documentary about JK Rowling where it's obvious that they're someone else's
work being used for informational purposes. Taking slides from someone's
powerpoint and putting them on a bulletin board is more like cutting pieces
out of the covers and using them as owl clipart with no attribution and in an
unrelated context.

~~~
gojomo
Pastiche, palimpsest, and bricolage are all valid expressive forms which
excerpt or rewrite liberally from source material. And this is a closely-
related context – a fictional retelling of the same day the slides appeared! –
commenting (via fiction) on major social and political issues. There's a
strong fair use rationale here, too.

------
fiberloptic
I don't see anywhere to make a purchase for the slides.

